# Milly loves to lay on my chest.. why?



## TayBartlett

Hi Everyone,

i have tried doing some research on why my little one likes laying on my chest but cant seem to get an answer. can anyone help me?

Milly is 5 months in 3 days and she has her own little bed she sleeps in but every morning around 5 she wants to get in my bed. once i pick her up she wants to lay on my chest or neck or head without fail. i also give her little chewing bones that she loves but if i am sitting with her while she is eating them or laying in bed she will only eat them when she is laying ontop of me, i constantly take her off me and place her next to me but she climbs straight back on.. can anyone help me figure out why she loves doing this?

thank you


----------



## hoaloha

Hi Tayla and Millie! I think Millie has found a comfortable and comforting place by sitting near (or on) you . My dog does the same- he loves to curl up next to us and even sleep on us too. I have to admit I like the warmth now that it's getting cOlder here . Dogs are social creatures and Maltese generally are affectionate and love to be near their owners. Of course, each dog has his or her own personality, but Maltese are a very loving breed.


----------



## Snowbody

She does it because it's you ...her favorite person in the whole world...you're soft and warm and loving. Period.


----------



## mysugarbears

She does it because she loves you, 4 of my 5 love to lay on my chest and then there's Kelly who thinks she's parrot (maybe she was a parrot in another life) and loves to sit on top of my shoulder. :wub: :blink:


----------



## Grace'sMom

:HistericalSmiley:

I posted almost the exact same post when Grace was around that age! She literally used to climb me trying to sit on my shoulders or head or draped on my neck.

She still does it sometimes, but as she has gotten older she has found a comfy spot next to me... where she lays against my hip if I'm sitting. If I'm laying down all is fair game LOL


----------



## TayBartlett

thank you everyone,  i guessed that was the case just was interested it knowing. i think its adorable when she does it even more because she doesnt do it to my boyfrined and he gets a tad jealous haha


----------



## Grace'sMom

Give her time!... Grace became very "man focused" around 8 months LOL


----------



## WeeGrace

Daisy does this from time to time. She is strange and loves her own space but doesn't like me siting on another sofa I've to be on the one she is on!! She will take up all the room on one side and I've a tincy bit on the other side!!! She will lie with her back to my leg. She loves for me to stand and hold her while she rests her head on my shoulder. If I'm lying down she will lie across my chest and snuggle her nose under my arm. She would also rest her head right next to mine and snuggle her nose in my hair. Or sleep up over my head like a halo. They just love to be near you weather ya beside you or on you they don't like to be left out. Just think of it as your own little hotwater bottle!! I love getting my snuggles off daisy now.


----------



## shellbeme

I could be crazy but I think they like hearing your heartbeat as they go to sleep, maybe your breathing? Rocky was always-wait.. Rocky is still a fan of sleeping on your chest if you'll hold him there hah...


----------



## Daisy's Mommie

*Just a thought*



shellbeme said:


> I could be crazy but I think they like hearing your heartbeat as they go to sleep, maybe your breathing? Rocky was always-wait.. Rocky is still a fan of sleeping on your chest if you'll hold him there hah...



As I was reading this thread, I had the same thought. I too, think that they love and need to be where they are comforted. As I understand--number 1 by have 2 of my own fluff babies and number 2-from all the wonderful information here on SM--our precious little fluffs are not like other pups. Other pups are weaned at 6 weeks and generally are ok in the emotional/social department. Our babies are so tender and so dependent on us for so much longer - not to mention that they are so much more child like all of their life. I think they need the constant reassurance of our heart beat. Just like a baby when you rock them to sleep-they are comforted. They feel safe. To our fluffs, we are their safe place. Oh well, just my opinion...


----------



## CloudClan

This breed was bred for centuries to enjoy cuddling up to us. Some were prized for being "healing" dogs who would lay across their masters chest to draw out illness. Not every Maltese will do this exactly this way, but I would say it is part of the breed.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels

WeeGrace said:


> Daisy does this from time to time. She is strange and loves her own space but doesn't like me siting on another sofa I've to be on the one she is on!! She will take up all the room on one side and I've a tincy bit on the other side!!! She will lie with her back to my leg. She loves for me to stand and hold her while she rests her head on my shoulder. If I'm lying down she will lie across my chest and snuggle her nose under my arm. She would also rest her head right next to mine and snuggle her nose in my hair. Or sleep up over my head like a halo. They just love to be near you weather ya beside you or on you they don't like to be left out. Just think of it as your own little hotwater bottle!! I love getting my snuggles off daisy now.


Oh my gosh, you described my dogs to the T!!! I love it when they cuddle on me!!


----------



## WeeGrace

Lol mimi and milo do look like little snugglers I'd love to get snuggles off them.


----------



## simplymars9

Zoe does the exact same thing!


----------



## Malt Shoppe

Talya, Maltese were bred to be 'lap dogs' long ago. 

I think no one ever told them where the 'lap' was!!!


----------



## Nervusrek

Sawyer does this occasionally and Sebastian does this all the time!!!! We don't find it odd that the boys crawl up to our chests & curl around our necks. We find it odd that they often turn around & intentionally back up until their heinies are in our faces. So what's up with THAT? :yucky:


----------

